# First time on chlomid..and confused!



## Newbie6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there
I'm new on here and I have been reading all your help and advice.. and I wondered if anyone can help me. We have been given chlomid for the first time as my AMH is v low.. 1.47.. been told that IVF will be unlikely to succeed and maybe try chlomid this month.. the only problem is that I am waiting for day 2 and something strange has happened.. Five days before my expected AF date, my boobs got very sore and i started what I thought was AF, but it was different in colour (brown) ((so sorry for detail))..that has gone on until today, when I feel now it is my actual AF.. therefore, do I start the chlomid tomorrow (which I think is DAY 2) or should I have counted previous to this? I havent a clue what is happening to me.. 
If anyone can help, i would be grateful as i am at the end of my tether and havent even started! 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Newbie6   You're meant to take the first day of your cycle as the first day with full red flow bleeding, so any spotting or old/brown blood is discounted. I spotted for about 3 days on this cycle before my proper period started, but took the first day of proper bleeding as cycle day 1. However, it does depend what time of day your full red bleeding started. I've been told / read / heard different things but everything has been between 3pm and 6pm - so anything after 3pm (as generally quoted on here) or 6pm (as my consultant told me) would not be counted as cycle day 1 and you would count the next day as cd1. eg if you had several days of spotting and then started bleeding at 8pm today, you wouldn't take today as cd1, but tomorrow would be cd1 instead.

Hope that makes sense! Good luck with the clomid - you hear all manner of things about side effects but if it helps you relax about taking it I have had no symptoms really except for the first month I felt a bit ropey most of the way through as think my body was getting a big old kick up the bum and jump started my ovaries into life! Nothing that stopped me getting on with life, just felt a degree below par most days


----------



## Newbie6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you so much, it really does help to hear from someone in the same boat.. i feel so alone out here! Well i think the red flow started this afternoon, after 3pm, so maybe tomorrow is DAY 1. 
To be honest, my consultant thinks I am ovulating and I have got eggs.. this is just a bit of a lets try it and see as with my low AMH, she doesnt think IVF will be too successful.  I think I have to give it a go..though I am intrigued to know what all the brown stuff is? I'd like to think its something trying to happen, but I just dont know. 

Thanks again..


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure what AMH levels are to be honest   So not sure what the brown stuff might be really? I know I've had brown bleeding on my spotting days though after first clomid cycle last month and have read loads about it on here and other sites so am sure it's all part and parcel of our crazy cycles! I half understand why men can find it tricky to fathom women out sometimes as I'll be damned if I know what's going on with my body and hormones most of the time!!   I'd perhaps give your clinic a call first thing to see what they say about the cycle day you're on just in case they say something different to what I wrote and advise you that today was in fact cycle day 1. I doubt they'll say today is cd1 to be honest, but you don't want any chances of this cycle being not quite perfect


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Replied to your post the other day... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245664.0 

As JAJ1 has said, you should ignore any spotting and/or old brown blood and only count cycle day 1 as the first day of full flow red bleed. If that bleeding starts after 3pm you count the following day as cd1.

The brown old blood could just be some old residue womb lining shedding, prior to the fresher new lining coming away. Brown blood is old "unoxygenated" blood.

You mention you've been advised that you're ovulating....have you had progesterone blood tests done to check ?

What unit measurement was your AMH measured in...was it pmol/l and others ng/ml ?

What cycle day did you have it checked ? Have you also had FSH, Oestrogen, Prolactin, Thyroid tested ?

Here's some more info on AMH and other hormone levels (note the unit measurements used though as these can vary and if compare 2 different unit measurements for same hormone can take out of context) eg for AMH 1 ng/ml is approx 7.14 pmol/l

http://www.sharedjourney.com/test/amh.html

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

Are you having any follicle tracking scans whilst on clomid ?

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## Newbie6 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you Natasha, that all makes sense.. today is definately Day 1, so tomorrow I start taking it for the first time. I picked them up from the chemist, but they didnt give me any directions on how to take them..terrible.. 

My AMH is 1.49pmol..and My FSH is 9.45 mIU/ml.. I believe I had the progesterone tests too.. Im booked in to have a scan on day 12 and then a blood test on day 21.. does all sound about right?

Im getting a bit nervous about taking them, but I dont think there is anything to lose..


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

With clomid you just need to take them at the same time very day - some people opt for evening before bed as might help with any side effects as you'll sleep through most of them! As I say, I've been fine with mine though. Oh, expect for a recent eruption of the biggest spots ever on my forehead about 5 days ago!!   Can't shift them and it's my sister in laws wedding in about 9 days, eek!

Scan on day 12 and 21 day bloods sounds normal to me - that's what I have too. Scans are done using 'dildo-cam' (are vaginal). They don't particularly hurt and it's over quick enough anyway. I think to myself it'll get more embarrassing and painful than this if I ever do get pregnant!

Not sure about the fsh and amh results I'm afraid. Blood test on cd21 is to check progesterone levels to see if you ovulated or not - but they're meant to be done 7 days past ovulation (dpo) so 21 day bloods assume you'll ovulate on cd14. They like to see progesterone levels above about 30nmol, depending on what clinic you go to, to show ovulation has occurred.

I was really nervous before the clomid but was lucky. If they don't agree with you, there's other drugs to try so don't panic


----------



## Newbie6 (Jul 20, 2010)

We are thinking of going back for some more information before we start.  We were just given the chlomid with very little explanation.. our consultant says i am ovulating (from blood tests) ((i also use the ovulation sticks each month which give me indicaton that I am due to ovulate..) and said that there is no good evidence that it will improve our chances. (my issue is the AMH level of 1.49pmol).. this month, she suggested we try it whilst we are deciding on IVF.

As you can see, i'm confused!


----------

